# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  Pearson sharp Reports: Boston University develop new super strain 80% mortality rate.

## WarriorRob

Researchers at Boston University are coming under fire for developing a new super variant of COVID-19 with a mortality rate of 80%. One Americas Pearson Sharp has more.

Here is more on the new covid super strain developed at Boston University.



Researchers at Boston University develop new super strain of COVID-19 with 80 percent mortality rate  One America News Network

----------


## Kodiak

I think I saw a headline a couple of days ago saying they are denying it.  But who knows?

----------

WarriorRob (10-21-2022)

----------

